# Strictly For The Birds



## TonyBritton

Hello,

Here's a collection of my favorite bird photos, which were taken with my Canon SX40, Canon SX50 and Nikon Coolpix P610 superzoom cameras. All wild birds, hand-held, no cropping. I hope you'll enjoy these beautiful birds. Birds are truly living works of art!

1. *Snowy Egret* Canon SX40





2. *Great Blue Heron* Canon SX50




3. *Double-crested Cormorant* Canon SX50




4. *Green Heron* Canon SX50




 5. *Black-crowned Night Heron* Canon SX50




6. *Snowy Egret* Nikon Coolpix P610




*7. Red-shouldered Hawk* Canon SX50


----------



## jcdeboever

Those are great. Point and shoots! Great job!


----------



## TonyBritton

jcdeboever said:


> Those are great. Point and shoots! Great job!


Thanks for looking and commenting.

Tony


----------



## jcdeboever

TonyBritton said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great. Point and shoots! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and commenting.
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...


#6 is my favorite. Were you using a tripod?


----------



## TonyBritton

A few of my favorite portraits. Mix of cameras, all wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Snowy Egret




2. Great Blue Heron




3. Wood Duck


----------



## TonyBritton

jcdeboever said:


> TonyBritton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great. Point and shoots! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and commenting.
> 
> Tony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #6 is my favorite. Were you using a tripod?
Click to expand...

Glad you like this one. No, I never use a tripod for my bird & wildlife photos.

Tony


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice set


----------



## birdbonkers84

Amazing set!  Any idea of the focal length for these shots?  What an amazing blue eyes that Cormorant has!


----------



## TonyBritton

Coull3d said:


> Amazing set!  Any idea of the focal length for these shots?  What an amazing blue eyes that Cormorant has!


Thanks for looking and commenting. The focal length really varies, of course,  so If you follow the link to my website in my signature bellow and click on the INFO *(i)* icon near the bottom right of the image, then the specific focal length of that image will be listed.

Yes, the eyes of the cormorant are truly amazing. I'll post some more of my favorites in my next set.

Your website is wonderful. Beautiful work!

Tony


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

TonyBritton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy these. Wild, hand-held, no cropping. What truly beautiful eyes these birds have!
> 
> 1. Double-crested Cormorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Black-crowned Night Heron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brandt's Cormorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ring-billed Gull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Red-tailed Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Black Oystercatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Great Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Double-crested Cormorant


 Great set my favorite is the Brandt's cormorant


----------



## TonyBritton

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set


Thanks very much.

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

A few more favorites featuring the wonderful effect side-lighting has on an image. It's my favorite use of sunlight. All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Green Heron





2. Great Blue Heron




3. Double-crested Cormorant


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Again nice set!


----------



## TonyBritton

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Again nice set!


Thanks for taking the time to comment. Glad you like them!

Tony


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

TonyBritton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy this set.  All wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> 
> 1. Great Egret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Western Grebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brown Pelican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Mallard Ducklings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Allen's Hummingbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Great Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Green Heron


Very nice set would like to see a grebe in the wild other then pie billed grebes


----------



## jcdeboever

Excellent


----------



## beagle100

nice bird pics


----------



## TonyBritton

beagle100 said:


> nice bird pics


Thanks very much.

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

I hope you'll enjoy this set. All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Green Heron





2. Double-crested Cormorant




3. Great Blue Heron




4. Red-shouldered Hawk


----------



## jcdeboever

Fantastic


----------



## amayax

Compared to all of your stunning birds, this little gull is not too special. But it is my first ever picture of a bird, so baby steps! I hope to soon have a larger collection of lenses, to take more pictures during the spring and summer. 

Baby Steps


----------



## TonyBritton

jcdeboever said:


> Fantastic


Thanks!

Tony


----------



## Peeb

^@TonyBritton- you gotta stop!  I'm wearing out my 'like' button...


----------



## birdbonkers84

How far from the Hawks were you? They're amazing!  Were you covered or hiding?  I tried following a couple of buzzards on Sunday, but as soon as I got comfortable they scarpered lol.


----------



## TonyBritton

Coull3d said:


> How far from the Hawks were you? They're amazing!  Were you covered or hiding?  I tried following a couple of buzzards on Sunday, but as soon as I got comfortable they scarpered lol.


Yes, I was extremely lucky in this case. No, I wasn't hidden or covered. The hawks were photographed from between 5 to no more than 10 feet! Sometimes luck sets the stage for wonderful encounters such as these and I'm glad I didn't miss the opportunity to capture these photos. My cameras have "ridiculous" amounts of zoom, so it wasn't difficult on my end to "fill the frame" with these hawks and all of the gorgeous birds I'm so fortunate to photograph.

P.S.
My friends believe that the fact that I can get so close to the birds I photograph has much to do with my anchovy scented cologne, but they're wrong, I say. _Wrong! _

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

A few more favorites. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.
1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## BrentC

Stunning photos!   Got my equipment almost two months ago and can't wait for this Toronto winter to pass by so I can start shooting some birds.  I especially like that shot of the  East African Crowned Crane back on page 2.   It kinda looks like a surprised expression you would see in one of the old cartoon characters.  I wish we has such a variety of birds here.


----------



## TonyBritton

BrentC said:


> Stunning photos!   Got my equipment almost two months ago and can't wait for this Toronto winter to pass by so I can start shooting some birds.  I especially like that shot of the  East African Crowned Crane back on page 2.   It kinda looks like a surprised expression you would see in one of the old cartoon characters.  I wish we has such a variety of birds here.


Hi Brent,

Thanks. It's been raining pretty consistently here in California, as well. Yes, quite an expressive pose from that crane. I'm quite fortunate to have such a nice variety of birds to photograph. Birds remain my very favorite subjects!

I'm looking forward to seeing the results from your recent equipment purchase.

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

More favorite portraits. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Super nice, your very talented


----------



## Derrel

Some amazing close-up shots, Tony! Great to see these!


----------



## TonyBritton

jcdeboever said:


> Super nice, your very talented


Thanks. That's very kind of you.

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

Derrel said:


> Some amazing close-up shots, Tony! Great to see these!





TonyBritton said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super nice, your very talented
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's very kind of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some amazing close-up shots, Tony! Great to see these!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks very much for looking and commenting, Derrel.
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

5. Red-tailed Hawk












This one is a red shouldered hawk not red tailed hawk


----------



## TonyBritton

ZombiesniperJr said:


> 5. Red-tailed Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a red shouldered hawk not red tailed hawk


Correct! Thanks for catching the error!

Tony


----------



## BrentC

Fantastic as always Tony!


----------



## TonyBritton

BrentC said:


> Fantastic as always Tony!


Thanks very much!

Tony


----------



## baturn

Wow! Great stuff! I don't know how I've missed this thread until now.


----------



## TonyBritton

baturn said:


> Wow! Great stuff! I don't know how I've missed this thread until now.


Thanks for looking and commenting, Brian.

Tony


----------



## annamaria

Really great set!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBritton

annamaria said:


> Really great set!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.

Tony


----------



## jcdeboever

Super


----------



## TonyBritton

Wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Snowy Egret




2. Great Blue Heron




3. Snowy Egret




4. Great Egret


----------



## TonyBritton

jcdeboever said:


> Super


Thanks!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice set


----------



## TonyBritton

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set


Thanks very much.

Tony


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice set again


----------



## BrentC

Great set.


----------



## annamaria

Amazing shots! Just curious what camera and lens do you have? Have you done this for a long time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBritton

annamaria said:


> Amazing shots! Just curious what camera and lens do you have? Have you done this for a long time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi annamaria,

Thanks. These photos were taken with my three point-and-shoot (bridge cameras), which include the Canon SX40, Canon SX50, and Nikon Coolpix P610. They are "fixed-lens" superzoom cameras. 

Yes, I've been doing this for quite some time. Thanks for your comments and interest!


----------



## TonyBritton

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set again


Thanks very much!


----------



## TonyBritton

BrentC said:


> Great set.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## annamaria

TonyBritton said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing shots! Just curious what camera and lens do you have? Have you done this for a long time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi annamaria,
> 
> Thanks. These photos were taken with my three point-and-shoot (bridge cameras), which include the Canon SX40, Canon SX50, and Nikon Coolpix P610. They are "fixed-lens" superzoom cameras.
> 
> Yes, I've been doing this for quite some time. Thanks for your comments and interest!
Click to expand...


Thank you for replying to my questions and for sharing with us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBritton

annamaria said:


> TonyBritton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing shots! Just curious what camera and lens do you have? Have you done this for a long time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi annamaria,
> 
> Thanks. These photos were taken with my three point-and-shoot (bridge cameras), which include the Canon SX40, Canon SX50, and Nikon Coolpix P610. They are "fixed-lens" superzoom cameras.
> 
> Yes, I've been doing this for quite some time. Thanks for your comments and interest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying to my questions and for sharing with us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You're very welcome!

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

Wild, hand-held, no cropping. Thanks for looking!

1. Great Blue Heron


----------



## Peeb

Beautiful!


----------



## BrentC

Great as always.  I always like how you do your processing.  I really like the pelican portrait, it even looks like you had it in the studio with a backdrop.


----------



## TonyBritton

Peeb said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## TonyBritton

BrentC said:


> Great as always.  I always like how you do your processing.  I really like the pelican portrait, it even looks like you had it in the studio with a backdrop.


Thanks, Brent. I enjoy your photographs, as well.

Tony


----------



## TonyBritton

All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1.




2,




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------

